# NeverEndingWonder Halloween Radio Empire Now Online for 2009



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm going to put in a good word for these net radio stations. I'm particularly fond of Weirdsville, since most novelty Halloween music is from way back (which I love). The main station is very good too. Uncle Ozma got me hooked on Halloween music 7 or 8 years ago ... you WILL hear some things you've never heard before.


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

neverendingwonder2 said:


> The NeverEndingWonder Halloween Radio Empire has hit the cyber-airwaves for the 2009 Halloween season.
> 
> Every year for the past nine years I have broadcast three stations of Halloween themed music for fans of Halloween the world over. They're all back this year for another five weeks of shivers, shenanigans, silliness and sinister, shadowy delights.
> 
> ...


I for 1 will b checking this out...


----------



## Smiter (Sep 23, 2009)

New here.. did not know something as special as this existed. Thanks for sharing the info.


----------



## neverendingwonder2 (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks for your kind words, all!


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you for the info going to check it out in a bit.


----------



## neverendingwonder2 (Sep 16, 2005)

Contest for Halloween 2009!

NeverEndingWonder Halloween Radio is giving away two personally autographed photographs of scream queen Brooke Lewis!

Brooke Lewis, star of Slime City Massacre, The Sinatra Club, Dahmer vs. Gacy, the webseries Ms. Vampy and the new thriller iMurders, has donated two photographs which she will personally autograph to the winners. Here are the photos we'll be giving away:









Picture 1









Picture 2

To win, send an email to: "[email protected]" explaining why YOU should win the photo! (Specify which photo you want to win. Separate entry for each photo) All the entries will be read on the air during the annual marathon live broadcasts Oct. 30 & 31. Listeners will vote for who they think should win.

Ms. Brooke's latest project, iMurders, just played, to great acclaim, at the Chicago Horror Fest. It stars Gabrielle Anwar, William Forsythe, Frank Grillo, Tony Todd, Charles Durning, Billy Dee Williams and features an original score by the great Harry Manfredini (Friday the 13th, Wishmaster & countless others).

You can tune in to NeverEndingWonder Halloween Radio at:

Neverendingwonder.com.


----------



## neverendingwonder2 (Sep 16, 2005)

The NeverEndingWonder Halloween Radio Empire is now fully opperational for the 2009 Halloween Season!

Our third station "Halloween on Broadway" is now on the air, joinging NeverEndingWonder Halloween Radio and Welcome to Weirdsville. Halloween on Broadway features all the strange and spooky musicals - Rocky Horror Show, Sweeney Todd, Little Shop of Horrors, Wicked, Labyrinth, Phantom of the Opera and many many more! New on Halloween on Broadway this year is Rocky Horror Show in Norwegian, The Hunchback of Notre Dame, a musical by Dennis DeYoung from Styx, and the Vox Lumiere soundtrack to the silent Hunchback of Notre Dame. You can tune in to Halloween on Broadway at:

Neverendingwonder.com - Freeform internet radio station, archive of record album cover art,Weirdsville cartoons, cosmic collage art, Library of Cultural Arts, and more.

Just a reminder that the NeverEndingWonder Halloween Radio Empire is giving away two personally autographed photos of Scream Queen Brooke Lewis. That's right- she'll put your names right on the photo with a personal message! Full details of the contest can be found at:

Neverendingwonder.com - Freeform internet radio station, archive of record album cover art,Weirdsville cartoons, cosmic collage art, Library of Cultural Arts, and more.

New tracks added recently to NeverEndingWonder Halloween Radio:

Cat People- the full soundtrack by Giorgio Moroder
A plethora of classic horror film themes such as Pit & the Pendulum, Comedy of Terrors, Wasp Woman, The Tower of London, Straightjacket, Whatever Happened to Baby Jane, Billy the Kid Vs. Dracula, Blood of Dracula, Frankenstein 1970 and many others!

You'll not find variety like this ANYWHERE ELSE!

Tune in at:

Neverendingwonder.com - Freeform internet radio station, archive of record album cover art,Weirdsville cartoons, cosmic collage art, Library of Cultural Arts, and more.


----------

